# Interesting Old Photos



## LDUBS (Feb 1, 2018)

I thought these were pretty neat. Some will bring a smile. Some will bring a tear. 

Old photos from the Douglas County, Georgia Genealogical Society. I hope the link works. 


https://douglascountygensoc.org/photos002.html


----------



## Fire1386 (Feb 2, 2018)

The link worked for me.... Was interesting to scroll down through the pics. Thanks


----------



## overboard (Feb 2, 2018)

Worked here also, interesting look into the past, thanks for posting.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 21, 2018)

Cool Pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

Neat stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 22, 2018)

Very cool photos, who knew Maude wasn't bad looking as a young woman.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 23, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> Very cool photos, who knew Maude wasn't bad looking as a young woman.



Haha, I now also understand why Ricky Ricardo took a liken to Lucy.


----------

